# Ghosts and paranormal stuff



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just a few minutes ago, my keys were moved and fell off the table! I’m seriously freaked out. Man, first the Willoughby coal incident, now this. Gotta be a different reason?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Just a few minutes ago, my keys were moved and fell off the table! I’m seriously freaked out. Man, first the Willoughby coal incident, now this. Gotta be a different reason?


Step away from the bottle...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Good idea sir


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

and the weeeeeeeed


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, I could tell you some stories my Mom told me about when she was a kid and the family moved into the old parish priest's house that the diocese sold. Her parents, my grandparents didn't believe in ghosts or the paranormal either. They lasted about 2 months in that house!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

pawcat said:


> and the weeeeeeeed


If his weeds making him see all that............. sign me up!!!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My Dad Aunts Uncles would sit around the oak kitchen table at grams house all hold hands on top of table saying rise table rise and make the table lift off floor true believe it or not
NO WEED Then days


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

floater99 said:


> My Dad Aunts Uncles would sit around the oak kitchen table at grams house all hold hands on top of table saying rise table rise and make the table lift off floor true believe it or not
> NO WEED Then days


Now we know why you go by the screen name of FLOATER....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

floater99 said:


> My Dad Aunts Uncles would sit around the oak kitchen table at grams house all hold hands on top of table saying rise table rise and make the table lift off floor true believe it or not
> NO WEED Then days


That would be wrong they had weed back in them days also alcohol take your pick or maybe a combination


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

floater99 said:


> My Dad Aunts Uncles would sit around the oak kitchen table at grams house all hold hands on top of table saying rise table rise and make the table lift off floor true believe it or not
> NO WEED Then days


I heard the same story somewhat. And old boss of mine about 40 yrs ago told me that his mother use to tell him stories about her mother. Apparently she ran a boarding house in KY and this one old guy that always wore one of hose stove pipe hats would stay there occasionally and would raise the table while he and the tenants were all having dinner. She had to run him off a few times because it would scare some of them away.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Not haunting, but at some places like Indian earthworks, I wonder, who put the effort into this? Who walked this same ground?

Just north of Columbus there's Highbanks Park and there's a defensive fortification consisting of a trench and wall, out on a bluff framed by two steep ravines, with a commanding view over the Olentangy which would have been a major transit route. So, what's the story? Who decided there was a need for such a fortification there? How did they marshal the manpower? I stand in their footsteps, and respect their work, and wonder.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My better half just came back from Arlington National cemetery where they buried her dad . 90 years old and proud military man he was, but anyway.... She had some video on her phone from when the chaplain gave his psalm 29 passage and in the bottom of her screen there was this little blue/green orb moving all around and it was not sun reflection because it was cloudy that day. We looked at each other and just had no words... it still gives me the shivers just thinking about it. 
And I have never touched those left handed cigarettes. ..


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I already told the board about visiting the Camp Chase cemetery. It's laid out like Arlington with the straight rows of white stones. It was a POW camp for Confederate soldiers. Those guys never made it home and they're buried in Ohio.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

scioto_alex said:


> Not haunting, but at some places like Indian earthworks, I wonder, who put the effort into this? Who walked this same ground?
> 
> Just north of Columbus there's Highbanks Park and there's a defensive fortification consisting of a trench and wall, out on a bluff framed by two steep ravines, with a commanding view over the Olentangy which would have been a major transit route. So, what's the story? Who decided there was a need for such a fortification there? How did they marshal the manpower? I stand in their footsteps, and respect their work, and wonder.


Your talking a subject that i really like reading or watching about. As i try to stay on top of this subject, the latest theory is that the indians didn't build them at all. A race of prehistoric giants built them.
I'm sure that tomorrow, some other race or group will be given credit for these awesome earthworks but, who ever did it, they're work is quite remarkable.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Look up the Great Hopewell Road.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> I think I already told the board about visiting the Camp Chase cemetery. It's laid out like Arlington with the straight rows of white stones. It was a POW camp for Confederate soldiers. Those guys never made it home and they're buried in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 289129
> 
> ...


One of those stones should have belonged to my Great Grandfather Abraham Hensley, He died as a POW at Camp Chase and the night of his burial his grave and I think like 5 others was robbed and his body taken to a medical school in the Cincinnati area. Body was never recovered.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

My grandparent's house was haunted by a little boy ghost. Never did anything poltergeist movie like just was annoying every now and then. Moving stuff from one room to another, opening doors, moving chairs etc... I remember my grandma told me just to yell quit it and the odd occurrences would stop, so one time I was there alone and the attic door just kept opening, I'm not talking just a crack but full on banging into the buffet opening so after the 3rd time I yelled quit it and it didn't open again the rest of the day. Wonder how the new tenants are enjoying his pranks.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I caught a orb on camera! 
It’s moving upwards. Pretty cool.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Your talking a subject that i really like reading or watching about. As i try to stay on top of this subject, the latest theory is that the indians didn't build them at all. A race of prehistoric giants built them.
> I'm sure that tomorrow, some other race or group will be given credit for these awesome earthworks but, who ever did it, they're work is quite remarkable.


Pyramids and other similar building structures around the world will always fascinate me. The monolith walls in Peru for example are so precisely cut to fit together that it would be difficult to replicate in today's world. Yet these massive slabs of granite were not only cut to insane perfection, but were somehow moved there from God knows how far away.
I read an interesting article recently about the age of Giza and the pyramids in Egypt. It stated that Cleopatra lived closer to the invention of the cell phone than she did the construction of the great pyramid. That's pretty old. How in the world these things were built is anyone's guess. After you run out of ideas that seem to make sense, the giants theory sounds a bit more plausible.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...ok I'm game lol.

...twistedteaman is my handle...my old game <x-box> playing days...battlefield 2...I'm bragging now lol...but led the world in landmine kills for 3 years and never cheated!!!.

Anyway...you want a ghost/bigfoot story?

...about ... give or take a year ... 28 years ago while at a sleepover at a cousin's house in twinsburg off rt. 82 my cousin and I were on his 4wheeler cruising down the railroad tracks towards that intersection where I think it is the black forest inn...? Anyway as we where behind the restaurant my cousin slammed on the brakes and I looked over his shoulder and saw what looked like too me a VERY hairy person on all 4's crawling up the side of the tracks. from left to right <no clothes> and when it got to the top of tracks...simply stood up and took a few steps over and crashed through some old cattails and off towards the cave system north of rt. 82! What I saw that morning was something that was just unreal/unexplainable!!!

...he or whatever it was...was about maybe 6 foot tall and dark furred...no clothes and late October...we turned and burned back home...I've only told this to close friends and most recently at a BIG FOOT outing in streetsboro about 5 years ago...there was a guy there that was hellbent on believing me about this...lol. all I know is that what I saw was stupid! And made no sense whatsoever figuring into time of day/conditions for that given day...it gets better...

...I grew up in Cleveland...with my years of born through 5 years in Salem ohio. Moved to Cleveland <east 54th> and a few other places in the vincity up until 1982...age now 11 years old. Then Aurora ohio...a few years later When I was 14 and on summer break I walked outside after 10 pm on a hot summer night and for some reason I looked up into the sky and was immediately blinded by a white light light! Only way I can explain it is...I was directly under a fallen star...from that day on...I was/am/and will always believe that ... that there are things and situations that cannot be described as
... reasonable/believe able beyond belief!!! I was hit by a fallen star! Laugh all you want people lol...I believe in stuff like bigfoot/ghosts before any world peace/mosquito repellent/people taking their trash home from fishing stuff any day.

...I got at least 3 more insane stories about stuff that will make you scratch your heads...UFO?

...been there done that.

For what its worth... twistedcatfish71...I didn't make the name up
...I use it because ... it defines ME. Seen sum stuff that most say ... twisted ... sure?

...but I saw it/lived it/...and well its mine.

Don.

...only had 3 beers tonight.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I don't make stuff up for likes or whatever...and with what I wrote above...you think is false? Don't care honestly! To each his own and to add...to each his experience with what life and unexpected experiences bring ... take it for what its worth...amusement/acknowledgment/or 1 step towards...believe in what ... the heck did just happen?

...post it ogf... your ghost story. 

Stay twisted...never been a better site.

Don.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My wife's brother was married to a women and she had several ghosts that actually were attached to her in some way. What I mean by attached I mean where she moved, they went with her. 

He got used to them except for one that liked coming out of the refrigerator when he
opened it.  It wasn't an all day everyday thing or night. But they made themselves known from time to time. When they divorced and she left the house, all those spirits went with her.

*NO THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TClark said:


> My wife's brother was married to a women and she had several ghosts that actually were attached to her in some way. What I mean by attached I mean where she moved, they went with her.
> 
> He got used to them except for one that liked coming out of the refrigerator when he
> opened it.  It wasn't an all day everyday thing or night. But they made themselves known from time to time. When they divorced and she left the house, all those spirits went with her.
> ...


Did he have to pay alimony to all of the them??? 

Watching the movie Ghost right now on AMC.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Love the movie ghost! No he never had to pay her/them a dime.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

TClark said:


> My wife's brother was married to a women and she had several ghosts that actually were attached to her in some way. What I mean by attached I mean where she moved, they went with her.


In my early 20's I helped move a young lady who claimed the same. 
Laughed of course until,, she and us movers were enjoying post move beers in the living room when a cabinet door slammed, hard, in the kitchen. I had just made the latest beer run to the fridge, there were no cabinet doors open when I walked out of that room. 

She was cute but I never went back. That was a little to weird for me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...ok I'm game lol.
> 
> ...twistedteaman is my handle...my old game <x-box> playing days...battlefield 2...I'm bragging now lol...but led the world in landmine kills for 3 years and never cheated!!!.
> 
> ...


I call BS.... it was a Hobo in some nasty ass tattered clothes... everyone knows Sasquatch is at least 7’ tall. 

But seriously, I do believe in ghosts and like TCkark says they will follow you. This is drawn out but I will go to my grave knowing it’s the truth. Back when I was like 32 I dated this 21 yr old girl. Yea I know, you either get a 21 yr old or a Harley... At the time I met her she was living in a house that her parents remodeled and it was just about 100 yrs old. Before that and before I knew her, she and another girl rented a house together. 

So we were sitting there watching tv late one night and the tv just shut off, nothing else did just the tv. Then it can back on by itself. I know.. some logical explanations could explain it. But then she told me she had a ghost at her old house that she and her girlfriend had and she thinks they followed her current house. She tells me her and her roommate were getting ready to go somewhere once and her lip gloss just lifted up off the bathroom counter in mid air, moved over and dropped too the floor. I blew it off and just figured she’s young and silly and maybe had a lil weeeeeed at the time. But she says no way and mentioned a few other lil strange things that happened while she lived there. 

So it goes on for a bit so if ya lose interest I get it. 

So now she’s in this remodeled home and the tv thing happens a few nights, no big deal. Then I’m laying on the couch one night, dead of winter. I hear this buzzing above the couch in the corner where the ceiling meet the wall. Like 100’s of flies buzzing in the walls. So I stand up on the couch to get closer and it’s gone, lay back down it’s there again. This happened a few nights in a row but again, I just blew it off. She had got a year old lab and we were watching tv one day and that dog stood up looked up in that corner and started growling with its coat standing on end all the way down it’s back. I mean showing teeth like a mad dog. I didn’t hear any buzzing but he knew for sure something was there. I know this is dragging in but it all fits in. She gives me the typical “told you I have a ghost”. 
So, I was there alone one night and she was working 3rd shift. I went to bed around 1230-1. I had just laid down... you know how when it’s dark in your bedroom but you know when someone sits down or moves around, or lays on the bed, or you know when your dog jumps up or a cat? You don’t see it, You kinda feel the moving around and sense it? Right? Well I felt that and I knew the dog was in the kennel. Just kinda sat down, and moving around on the bed. Ok now this is where I started, in an instant, believing in Ghosts, spirits, souls, whatever you want to call it but I didn’t before this. 
All of a sudden I couldn’t move. I’m laying there wide awake, can’t move and all could think was this is real. I was being held down. With like what it felt like, a forearm in my neck and chest area. My left leg was bent and like an arm holding me down in the bend of my left leg behind my knee. The same with the bend in my right arm. And still all I kept thinking was ghosts are real. I wasn’t even that scared, I just couldn’t get over that they exists. Really strange. 
So I’m held down and I take my free hand to reach over to my right arm as far as I could and I feel a hand, these fingers that I can barely reach. I try prying the fingers open and I couldn’t budge them. What’s crazy is they were really tiny fingers , like a kids fingers. I would barley get my fingertips under their fingertips and pry up but its fingers would just slip off. So finally I said.. Leave me alone! They didn’t move. Then I said bolder.. I said leave me alone. I felt them release me and then that creepy, scurrying around again but they didn’t get off the bed. Couldn’t see them but knew they were there. I said it once more, louder and they were gone. I laid there and couldn’t believe what just happened to me. Again, I just kept thinking to myself, this is real. Beside myself big time. I finally went to sleep.
So of course I tell her about it the next day and she was like, see I told you I have ghosts in her silly, 21yr old way. 
It’s almost over.
So she and her mom decide to go to this seer which was kinda trendy back then. This woman was like 95 and lived in this town forever. She told me she wasn’t going to bring up my experience and ask her if she has ghosts. Well she asks and this old lady tells her she has 3 lol. One guy was a solder from the civil war, the 2nd guy she wasn’t sure , just that it was a man. And the 3rd was a little girl about 8 she says!! And I tell ya, when I was prying on those little fingers, I KNEW they belonged to a little girl... weird. She proceeded to tell her that they have been with her for quite sometime. She said she had them at her previous house and the lady told her they follow her and are very fond of her.
Then she told her what happened to me after all this and the old lady told her that they are very, very protective. That I was new in their environment, which I was, and that was their way of letting me know that they wasn’t going to let anything happen to her. Well we dated a year maybe, with little odd things happening but never had anything like that happen since.. but I’ve always wondered if she still has her ghosts. You all can believe it or not. But it’s real, there are such a thing. And they are here for a reason. If you read it all, I hope it enlightened you.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The paranormal, spirits, ghost aspects of reality may not be able to be repeatable, and verifiable in lab situations, but that doesn't just simply mean that such doesn't exist, as some will assert.
I have books with accounts from missionaries about dealing with spirits that are very much "superhuman".

diesel said - " As i try to stay on top of this subject, the latest theory is that the indians didn't build them at all. A race of prehistoric giants built them. "

There are accounts from around the world of colonies of giants, not just here in North America. But Ohio and surrounding states have a huge amount of these findings.
Skeletons unearthed, even with photos taken, from across the U.S. and other countries disappear forever after either the gov'ts of other countries, or the Smithsonian here in the U.S. has asked to study them and the farmer or landowner where they are found gives the remains to the Smithsonian. When the Smithsonian is asked about the specific skeleton the inquirers are told it can't be found.
Why?
Could it have to do with the fact that such a world history doesn't fit in with the theories of evolution that are presently still pushed as "reality"?
That's all I can say about that without getting into discussion that would violate the TOS, so I'll stop here.

Makes me wonder though what might be found in the different earthworks. Other digs have unearthed amazing results.

Anyone remember this good thread from two winters ago? Its still a good read. In it I talk about a book anyone can buy that's about different prehistoric North American giant cultures that show up in different American Indian tribe ancient histories and their wars with them. Link below .

 https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ancient-american-giants.293813/

I'm looking at a photo right now in the book of an 8 foot female giant skeleton lying in her grave and adorned with ivory beads. On the opposite page is a photo of a 9 foot giant skeleton that disappeared into the Smithsonian.
This book is incredible.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

They exhumed an 8-foot-tall skeleton somewhere near Ostrander. One source said giantism was an occasional genetic trait among Native Americans.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

History will be turned upside down within the next 5-10 years with further discoveries in the ancient world. Belief that ancient civilizations built the structures being discovered with bronze hand tools, and manually erected them is a fantasy at best. Advanced civilizations certainly existed far earlier than today's historians claim.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

What’s your guys thoughts on the strange Lake Erie lights? I see them often over the lake doing some really strange things. Formations, speeding off, bright bursts of light, changing colors....idk, has me wondering every time i see them.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> The paranormal, spirits, ghost aspects of reality may not be able to be repeatable, and verifiable in lab situations, but that doesn't just simply mean that such doesn't exist, as some will assert.
> I have books with accounts from missionaries about dealing with spirits that are very much "superhuman".
> 
> diesel said - " As i try to stay on top of this subject, the latest theory is that the indians didn't build them at all. A race of prehistoric giants built them. "
> ...


*Richard Dewhurst*
*"Catalina Island: In short, Glidden and his team exhumed the remains of 3,781 skeletons of a race of blond-haired giants. The tallest was believed to be a king who measured 9’2” tall and the average height of the skeletons was reported to be around 7 feet. In addition, the team found the remains of a megalithic “Stonehenge-era” temple. Later radio-carbon dating revealed that some of the skeletons unearthed were 7,000 years old. For over 50 years the proofs pertaining to these discoveries were vigorously denied by the University of California and The Smithsonian, but in 2011 it was finally admitted that the evidence for these finds had been locked away from the public in the restricted-access evidence rooms of the Smithsonian, along with detailed field reports and hundreds of photos."*

*I thought this was interesting to read about. Absolutely intrigued now....*


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

allwayz, where did you quote this from?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> What’s your guys thoughts on the strange Lake Erie lights? I see them often over the lake doing some really strange things. Formations, speeding off, bright bursts of light, changing colors....idk, has me wondering every time i see them.


Only saw them once but it was a blue orb moving extremely fast doing crazy maneuvers you wouldn’t think were possible.

We watched it for 10-15 mins then it just vanished


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> The paranormal, spirits, ghost aspects of reality may not be able to be repeatable, and verifiable in lab situations, but that doesn't just simply mean that such doesn't exist, as some will assert.
> I have books with accounts from missionaries about dealing with spirits that are very much "superhuman".
> 
> diesel said - " As i try to stay on top of this subject, the latest theory is that the indians didn't build them at all. A race of prehistoric giants built them. "
> ...


A study on the *Nephilim* people/society is very interesting indeed.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Most people cannot except these phenomenon because you have to except the greater implications. Generally the people you talk to about this will respond with "yeah you had too many shots of whiskey there pal" or "Lay off the devil's lettuce". Absolutely no intellect or ability to think about the world/reality we live in. We live in a crazy world. I love talking to people about these topics because I have experienced some highly anomalous events but it usually is just frustrating. But yeah, bigfoot are real. Ghosts are real. For some reason, not all people experience this stuff. There are houses/apartments in the willoughby area that would scare the hell out of you. There are places I've backpacked in southern Ohio (not just southern ohio) that have literal monsters roaming around and lot's of folks know about it.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER, Those "ghosts" you refer to had to be demons. Ghosts have zero power/strength, but on the other hand, demons can be very strong. Demons can take on any appearance they choose. But why? I have no clue. There are tons of factual testimony's of incubus and poltergeist spirits experiences but be warned not to give them place in your thoughts and or practices.


Research The Book Of Enoch on Youtube. Explains where the giants came from.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Is it possible , Andre the giant , manute bol some of the other really big athletes could be descendants from that giant race of people?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

What puzzles me is those Inca walls with the fitted stones. Nobody has found an explanation of how they were built, nor has anyone demonstrated the technique.

I don't know if there's anything supernatural about them, but they stand as proof that we don't know everything yet.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^^^^^ and, how did they transport 100 ton granite blocks?? Logs ? Ropes? BS!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

fastwater - "A study on the *Nephilim* people/society is very interesting indeed."

TClark - "Ghosts have zero power/strength, but on the other hand, demons can be very strong. Demons can take on any appearance they choose. But why? I have no clue."

Guys, very well said without crossing the line into religion for explanation.
TClark, I can explain it for you but it will need to be in a pm. It crosses the TOS line.

Specwar, 100% agree. The world has lost an ancient knowledge of highly developed technologies.
Modern science's attempted explanation that mankind is just now evolving and becoming highly technologically developed is a complete sham to hide the true alternate explanation of reality that is diametrically opposed to the theories of evolution. (which by the way, evolution is losing standing fast with the continued discoveries of science proving in multiple ways that its untrue)


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

On the "explain this to me" side I submit the following.
In 1977 after having had a very viscous verbal argument with my then wife , I awoke sometime during that night to discover my gràndmother who had passed away in 1963 standing between my bed and dresser. She asked me why I was crying and I explained that my wife and I had been fighting. She called me by a knick name she always used and said that I didn't know what fighting was as she and my grandfather fought all the time. ( they did) when I awoke that morning I got ready for work and went to a bible in a cedar presentation box on the dresser to get some cash as that is where I kept it . The box was full of water and the bible and cash was soaked. I took what cash I needed, dumped the water, and left the bible and cash on the top of the dresser and went to work. When I returned home that evening, the bible and cash were all totally dry and there was no evidence it was ever wet. I called my father ( it was his mother) and told him what had happened and that grandma was wearing a dark green dress with large white dots on it when she visited me . There was dead silence from him, then he explained she had died wearing an exact dress. I had no knowledge of that!! My take is that she was definitely in my room, and the water in the bible was her way of reassuring me that she was.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ok guys you can call me crazy but years ago we bought our house from an older couple bob and evelyn were their names, they had lived there over 30 years and sold it to buy a condo. bob told me she didn't want to sell it because she never wanted to leave her home, well a few years later evelyn passed away and I payed my respects and bob came up and we were talking about the house and again he told me she never wanted to leave. well a few years later I was getting ready for work one morning and our dog spud had a tennis ball he played with, well I was tying my boots and that tennis ball was on the floor near me and it bounced in the air and rolled across the floor......no spud he was in the other room. another time I was shaving in the bathroom and hear a noise and looked and a whole roll of t.p unrolled onto the floor. and ol spud used lay on the living room floor and jump up and start barking at the walls. so do I believe in ghosts.....not sure but I think a part of her soul is still in my house and she is welcome


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

why not? I beleave in alians, we didn,t get this high tech so fast all by ourselves.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> allwayz, where did you quote this from?


I googled it this morning. Can’t remember what exactly I typed tho.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

As some researchers say, "We are a species with amnesia." I FIRMLY believe in prehistoric giants. They are a favorite topic of mine as well as a lifetime of love for history in general.
When i first read in the bible, "There were giants in the earth in those days" i have been a believer.
You are correct, Ruminater, the Smithsonian has been gobbling them up and disappearing them since the mid-1800"s. And i also agree, they do this being afraid, concrete proof would blow up the historic paradigm which could eventually cause govermental loss of population control.

There are literally thousands of cases of these enigmatic people being unearthed in the greater U.S. along with extremely large COPPER implements. Hugh sheilds and breastplates,.....axes and swords, to mention a few. Being spoken of by such men as Aberham Lincoln, tell me there is much truth to these rumors. Native American history speaks of tribes of giant red headed canibals stealing they're children and eating them.

I gotta stop here cuz i can go on for two days with this topic.
A very interesting topic; google the 'giants of lovelock cave', to read of a war with them and the Paiute indians.
Also, read about the 1000's of open pit copper mines in Mich. that date back to the pre-Roman era.

Okay, okay, i'll shut up now.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Strong, we must keep overt religious references out of our posts per the TOS to keep from getting threads locked.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Strong, we must keep overt religious references out of our posts per the TOS to keep from getting threads locked.


My apologies. Was just expressing the correlation.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> Have you heard of the Younger Dryas line? It is a geological 'line' of sedimentation in the upper strata of earth in the late Pleistocene Period. It's been dated to 13,000-11,000 years ago. Planetary megafauna existed before this started and disappeared exactly after this time. It is said to have been caused by a great influx of fresh water into the Atlantic shutting down the gulf stream and other natural oceanic movements resulting in a planetary temperature drop of roughly 7-10 degrees F. This great 'flood' of fresh water and insuing temperature drop, was enough to reduce the worldwide populations, some say, by 90-95%. Enough to call for a reboot, for lack of a better term, of our species. It appears to me that whom ever was here before this event, likely was gone, for the most part, by the end of it, therefore allowing a species that bared the flood in relative greater numbers, to emerge at the top of the food chain.
> Welcome, mankind. Who knows what type of ceature dominated the planet pre-flood? Could they have walked upright and been 2-3 times our size? Perhaps.
> As of today, no one truely knows.


Absolutely, and how many times has it happened before that one? It will happen again too. Like anything else this planet can only sustain so much use and abuse. It’s inevitable. Like I said, time means nothing when it comes to the universe. Our current “theorized” recorded history is nothing when compared to time. There is recorded history of the events and of the races of this planet going back 10’s of thousand of years. It’s out there, we don’t don’t have access to it. Whoever started it all does. We have footprints of dinosaurs and man walking side by side in bedrock. This planet has been “replenished” many time over IMO. Overlapping at times with the so called eras that scientists have termed. We are a very arrogant and conceited race really. Nobody wants to be wrong and this is why things become unknown. Go outside, look straight up. That goes on forever, infinity. Yet we are so arrogant to say we are not the only ones here. Up there is the “missing link” believe it or not. And I also believe that ghosts, spirit, demons, giants, angels, whatever, is tied into this somehow also. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Absolutely, and how many times has it happened before that one? It will happen again too. Like anything else this planet can only sustain so much use and abuse. It’s inevitable. Like I said, time means nothing when it comes to the universe. Our current “theorized” recorded history is nothing when compared to time. There is recorded history of the events and of the races of this planet going back 10’s of thousand of years. It’s out there, we don’t don’t have access to it. Whoever started it all does. We have footprints of dinosaurs and man walking side by side in bedrock. This planet has been “replenished” many time over IMO. Overlapping at times with the so called eras that scientists have termed. We are a very arrogant and conceited race really. Nobody wants to be wrong and this is why things become unknown. Go outside, look straight up. That goes on forever, infinity. Yet we are so arrogant to say we are not the only ones here. Up there is the “missing link” believe it or not. And I also believe that ghosts, spirit, demons, giants, angels, whatever, is tied into this somehow also. That’s my story and I’m .
> Kind of reminds me of the song "whose behind the door " by Zebra


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Have you heard of the Younger Dryas line? It is a geological 'line' of sedimentation in the upper strata of earth in the late Pleistocene Period. It's been dated to 13,000-11,000 years ago. 
Planetary megafauna existed before this started and disappeared exactly after this time. 
It is said to have been caused by a great influx of fresh water into the Atlantic shutting down the gulf stream and other natural oceanic movements resulting in a planetary temperature drop of roughly 7-10 degrees F. 
This great 'flood' of fresh water and insuing temperature drop, was enough to reduce the worldwide populations, some say, by 90-95%. Enough to call for a reboot, for lack of a better term, of our species. 
It appears to me that whom ever was here before this event, likely was gone, for the most part, by the end of it, therefore allowing a species that bared the flood in relative greater numbers, to emerge at the top of the food chain.
Welcome, mankind. Who knows what type of ceature dominated the planet pre-flood? Could they have walked upright and been 2-3 times our size? Perhaps.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Have you heard of the Younger Dryas line? It is a geological 'line' of sedimentation in the upper strata of earth in the late Pleistocene Period. It's been dated to 13,000-11,000 years ago.
> Planetary megafauna existed before this started and disappeared exactly after this time.
> It is said to have been caused by a great influx of fresh water into the Atlantic shutting down the gulf stream and other natural oceanic movements resulting in a planetary temperature drop of roughly 7-10 degrees F.
> *This great 'flood' of fresh water and insuing temperature drop, was enough to reduce the worldwide populations, some say, by 90-95%. Enough to call for a reboot, for lack of a better term, of our species. *
> ...


Not saying our society will never be decimated again...it will, but rest assured, massive rains/flooding the likes of what happened before won't be the tool used again to do it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Not saying our society will never be decimated again...it will, but rest assured, massive rains/flooding the likes of what happened before won't be the tool used again to do it.


I believe it’s already happened at least once FW. In the Middle East where historicans believe the metropolis Jericho once stood, which was destroyed in an instant thousands of years ago, they can still register radiation on a Geiger counter and other instruments in the area. Like I said, this cycle is always going to happen one way or the other. This planet has and will always sustain some kind of humanoid life. Until the sun dies or the earth is destroyed by some galactic incident imo.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I believe it’s already happened at least once FW. In the Middle East where historicans believe the metropolis Jericho once stood, which was destroyed in an instant thousands of years ago, they can still register radiation on a Geiger counter and other instruments in the area. Like I said, this cycle is always going to happen one way or the other. This planet has and will always sustain some kind of humanoid life. Until the sun dies or the earth is destroyed by some galactic incident imo.


No doubt it will happen again. Be it by fire(again like what happened in Jericho), massive earthquakes, comets, nuclear war etc etc...but the near or total destruction of our society will not be from great floods as was done before.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Actually there's a strong possibility that the flood legend came from the Black Sea. It used to be several hundred feet lower than the Meditrranean but then the Straights of Bosphorous opened up. All of the coastal settlements around the Black Sea were wiped out when the sea level rose.

Anyway, even if it's true that the entire world was flooded to eliminate evil, that would still leave open the likelihood that evil fish survived.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> Actually there's a strong possibility that the flood legend came from the Black Sea. It used to be several hundred feet lower than the Meditrranean but then the Straights of Bosphorous opened up. All of the coastal settlements around the Black Sea were wiped out when the sea level rose.
> 
> Anyway, even if it's true that the entire world was flooded to eliminate evil, that would still leave open the likelihood that evil fish survived.


Evil fish? Are those the ones who steal your bait or the ones who break your line? The ones who cruise back and forth in front of you but never even look at your offering?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I have to say to you guys.... this is a very interesting topic , things I have never heard or knew about ... keep it coming


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I have to say to you guys.... this is a very interesting topic , things I have never heard or knew about ... keep it coming


It is! It’s always nice to get other’s views and experiences on these subjects. Makes ya think man. For sure.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

For Masterbaiter666;
Many of the giant skeletons were found with 6 fingers and toes and double rows of teeth. This is not just in the States , but is world wide.
Also, many of the hugh skeletons that were dug from indians mounds, were so old they turned to dust when the men tried to remove them. If any of you read of the war between the giants and the Paiutes, you would have discovered the red headed giants of Lovelock Cave(in Nevada) lived on the shores of a quite large inlane lake that was there at that time. Some of there articles found beneath the bat guano were hugh hand woven baskets, reed duck decoys, and a sandle some 18" long.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> For Masterbaiter666;
> Many of the giant skeletons were found with 6 fingers and toes and double rows of teeth. This is not just in the States , but is world wide.
> Also, many of the hugh skeletons that were dug from indians mounds, were so old they turned to dust when the men tried to remove them. If any of you read of the war between the giants and the Paiutes, you would have discovered the red headed giants of Lovelock Cave(in Nevada) lived on the shores of a quite large inlane lake that was there at that time. Some of there articles found beneath the bat guano were hugh hand woven baskets, reed duck decoys, and a sandle some 18" long.


Good stuff!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ghostbusters remake ( 4 women version) is on TV as I type. FX


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

$diesel$ said:


> For Masterbaiter666;
> Many of the giant skeletons were found with 6 fingers and toes and double rows of teeth. This is not just in the States , but is world wide.
> Also, many of the hugh skeletons that were dug from indians mounds, were so old they turned to dust when the men tried to remove them. If any of you read of the war between the giants and the Paiutes, you would have discovered the red headed giants of Lovelock Cave(in Nevada) lived on the shores of a quite large inlane lake that was there at that time. Some of there articles found beneath the bat guano were hugh hand woven baskets, reed duck decoys, and a sandle some 18" long.





$diesel$ said:


> For Masterbaiter666;
> Many of the giant skeletons were found with 6 fingers and toes and double rows of teeth. This is not just in the States , but is world wide.
> Also, many of the hugh skeletons that were dug from indians mounds, were so old they turned to dust when the men tried to remove them. If any of you read of the war between the giants and the Paiutes, you would have discovered the red headed giants of Lovelock Cave(in Nevada) lived on the shores of a quite large inlane lake that was there at that time. Some of there articles found beneath the bat guano were hugh hand woven baskets, reed duck decoys, and a sandle some 18" long.





Snakecharmer said:


> Ghostbusters remake ( 4 women version) is on TV as I type. FX





Snakecharmer said:


> Ghostbusters remake ( 4 women version) is on TV as I type. FX





Snakecharmer said:


> Ghostbusters remake ( 4 women version) is on TV as I type. FX


Where is the dislike button? Just saying


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

My parents house was ,I believed haunted.All pets, dogs and cats would come into the living room and stair into a ceiling corner.We would be watching T.V. facing one way and they would come in and face the other way ,always in same corner.Was sitting in the room one day both cats came in and looked up and one seemed uneasy and left the room.My parent had stories of things that happened to their families growing up,it makes you wonder.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Regarding UFO's, here is a recently released video and story for those who haven't seen it. This one has been making the rounds a lot lately. I personally think it's a video edit fake due to the lack of the sound barrier speed vapor evidence. Who knows? One thing's for sure, if it's real, it's awful fast.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Regarding UFO's, here is a recently released video and story for those who haven't seen it. This one has been making the rounds a lot lately. I personally think it's a video edit fake due to the lack of the sound barrier speed vapor evidence. Who knows? One thing's for sure, if it's real, it's awful fast.


Now that’s really interesting. Yea ya never know. And why would they fly almost if not the exact same route. I mean, why didn’t they see one coming from 2-3 miles left or right of the original? You know? Like why all from that same spot on the mountain side....


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Icredible footage.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/weird.305830/
I posted this sometime ago in the SW forum after seeing a orb while fishing at night, I got Zero responses and thought I was the only one to observe any thing strange in the woods, actually I was a little embarrassed to say anything at all and was hoping someone else would speak up.
I had parked in a county park around mid- night and there were no other vehicles parked in the lot which is the norm, I walked a few hundred yards along the bike trail with my headlamp off to allow my eyes to adjust to the darkness, as I turned a corner in the trail I saw a fairly brite light bobbing along in a nearby field. I was surprised to see a light since know one was in the parking lot and assumed someone had come from the opposite direction.
I continued walking slowly towards the field with my light out for a short distance slowly getting closer to the other " fisherman", suddenly the light about the same size and brightness of the average headlamp rose up a few feet and shot off along the edge of the field at an amazing speed and suddenly disappeared in a streak of brighter slightly orange colored light, I stood there wondering what had I just seen ???? 
I've fished that area many times since and aways try to sneak up on the field but haven't seen the light since, I think about what I saw often but can't explain it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I believe..

the day my mother passed away I just got home from the nursing home and went upstairs, I got in bed and covered up. all of a sudden the corner of the blanket closest to my face just whipped open towards my body, uncovering me. still laying there numb from the days events, I just grabbed the corner and pulled it back up over me, then the opposite corner down by my feet flew up towards me. that made me get up out of bed quickly... I like to think it was moms spirit or ghost saying good bye.

ive worked midnight shift at least 30 years of my life and I clearly remember 2 times ive seen strange lights/movements in the sky. if someone tell me im nuts, I tell them they are a fool to think were in this universe alone.

now for bigfoot?? im on the fence there.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Once a friend and I were in his driveway at night, and we saw a vague, bluish-green light, like a cloud, holding still in the sky. Later we found out that it was some kind of experimental satellite that released a cloud of barium.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Listened to a show last night. Ex-specials forces dude said he had a converstion with a "dogman" after he shot a young one that charged him.....hmmmm. Also claimed he seen this "raik" thing kill a dogman without even working up a sweat. He said the raik or rake thing could take out a dogman or bigfoot VERY easily.
Also said he and 3 others shot a raik 47 times, with Barret 50's to kill it.
Where do these people come up with this stuff....shrooms, LSD.....what?
I don't believe a T-Rex could take 47, 50 cal. rifle rounds.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My nephews 8 year old son recently passed away from brain cancer. He died at 9:46 AM exactly. When my nephew and his wife returned home from the hospital later that day, the large wall clock in their living room stopped at exactly 9:46 AM. To this day they refuse to reset that clock.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one unexplained event once. I dated a girl and was at her house making dinner. I was working on the counter top and had my head down and she walked right past me and into the next room, in my peripheral I saw her blond hair and all, I was talking to her and she just walked right by me never slowing or saying anything. Me thinking i was getting the cold shoulder walked into the other room, nobody there?? I walked back through the kitchen and all the way outside where she was in the pasture riding her horse! She was never inside with me at the time. It was the home she inherited from her parents, her mom looked pretty much exactly like her down to same hair and body size. All I know is I was a bit freaked out for a while!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

well i held off long enough don't talk much about this but here we go,,,,,my step grandma and grandpa lived outside of Phillips-burg on Gordon castine road, they got the farm from great great grandpa Hill, he stayed up stairs in his old age before he died. He would stomp on the floor for food, drink, bathroom as needed,...Well some times pap wouldn't respond fast enough and he would pee in the chair or the bed. Fast forward 20 years. I stayed on the farm every summer to do chores, fish hunt shoot etc. Grandpa worked at delco and got home at midnight. Me and maw was watching TV , waiting for paw so we could have our chicken noodle soup late night snack. about 10 pm this loud banging from up stairs. Mamaw never budged....I said what was that??? she said great grandpa. I was freaked out. (12 years old). I asked her ,,,what do we do? She said wait for pap. When he got home we went up stairs and a very STRONG smell of urine assaulted my nose. Pap said dammit dad please stop. I sat in the soft chair and was wet immediately Pap said don't set there. The piss was cold by then but still smelled strong. all of them are dead now but my half sister told me the same thing happend to her more than once, she spent a lot of time at the farm


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> well i held off long enough don't talk much about this but here we go,,,,,my step grandma and grandpa lived outside of Phillips-burg on Gordon castine road, they got the farm from great great grandpa Hill, he stayed up stairs in his old age before he died. He would stomp on the floor for food, drink, bathroom as needed,...Well some times pap wouldn't respond fast enough and he would pee in the chair or the bed. Fast forward 20 years. I stayed on the farm every summer to do chores, fish hunt shoot etc. Grandpa worked at delco and got home at midnight. Me and maw was watching TV , waiting for paw so we could have our chicken noodle soup late night snack. about 10 pm this loud banging from up stairs. Mamaw never budged....I said what was that??? she said great grandpa. I was freaked out. (12 years old). I asked her ,,,what do we do? She said wait for pap. When he got home we went up stairs and a very STRONG smell of urine assaulted my nose. Pap said dammit dad please stop. I sat in the soft chair and was wet immediately Pap said don't set there. The piss was cold by then but still smelled strong. all of them are dead now but my half sister told me the same thing happend to her more than once, she spent a lot of time at the farm


….and it would be a cold day in hell before I ever went back there again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> ….and it would be a cold day in hell before I ever went back there again.


My ex step dad still lives there


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If someone tells you that they've never experienced something beyond their understanding, they are lying. We all have our stories. Some people just need to be reminded that we are hurling through infinite space on a little ball and that no one here has any definite answers. If you can wrap your head around that, then things like ghosts and bigfoot seem pretty uneventful. This whole thing could be a dream as far as I know.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Last summer my wife and me went to Gettysburg with our friends, their son, and another couple. We stayed at a house that is on the battlefield and owned by the park. The house was used as a headquarters during the battle and the barn 100 yards away was used as a hospital. It was a pretty cool place, the was an area of the house that had rocks missing on the exterior where a cannonball hit it. We weren't very far from Devils Den and Little Round Top and we were told by a park ranger that somewhere on the property was a mass grave. 

A lot of weird stuff happened at the place. I am not huge in the ghost thing but my wife is. She got some pictures in the barn, in the pitch black, of white mist and bluish mist in various parts. One night, around midnight we heard gun shots from the field and another night they all said they heard loud screams (i was in the house at the time). 

Our last night there, I woke up about 4am and heard someone walk up the steps and down the hallway. I was waiting to hear the bedroom door next to us open or hear the bathroom door at the end of the hallway close, neither of those things happened. In the morning, I asked everyone if they had come upstairs in the middle of the night, nobody had. The footsteps were pretty heavy, and sounded like boots. 

Definitely had some strange experiences at that place. My wife enjoyed it but said she wouldn't stay at that house again. She had wicked nightmares all 3 nights we were there. We have been together 11 years and I have never known her to have any nightmares. She was literally yelling in her sleep and one night kept saying "wake me up, wake me up" over and over again until I did.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Last summer my wife and me went to Gettysburg with our friends, their son, and another couple. We stayed at a house that is on the battlefield and owned by the park. The house was used as a headquarters during the battle and the barn 100 yards away was used as a hospital. It was a pretty cool place, the was an area of the house that had rocks missing on the exterior where a cannonball hit it. We weren't very far from Devils Den and Little Round Top and we were told by a park ranger that somewhere on the property was a mass grave.
> 
> A lot of weird stuff happened at the place. I am not huge in the ghost thing but my wife is. She got some pictures in the barn, in the pitch black, of white mist and bluish mist in various parts. One night, around midnight we heard gun shots from the field and another night they all said they heard loud screams (i was in the house at the time).
> 
> ...


That’s definitely a different place. There was even a “ghost” video that Fox8 ran for some time. I’ve never been there but in DC there’s a on ramp kinda road to where the white crosses of the national cemetery are really close and really easy to see. Just coming up on it, fast and not expected, that in an instant gave me overwhelming feelings of sadness and dread. It was really strange as I’m not really “that guy”. But man I literally broke down. Not sobbing but just sadness and sorrow. They say that place is haunted also and full of energy. But in a strange way I’m glad I’ve felt it. Weird..


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Last summer my wife and me went to Gettysburg with our friends, their son, and another couple. We stayed at a house that is on the battlefield and owned by the park. The house was used as a headquarters during the battle and the barn 100 yards away was used as a hospital. It was a pretty cool place, the was an area of the house that had rocks missing on the exterior where a cannonball hit it. We weren't very far from Devils Den and Little Round Top and we were told by a park ranger that somewhere on the property was a mass grave.
> 
> A lot of weird stuff happened at the place. I am not huge in the ghost thing but my wife is. She got some pictures in the barn, in the pitch black, of white mist and bluish mist in various parts. One night, around midnight we heard gun shots from the field and another night they all said they heard loud screams (i was in the house at the time).
> 
> ...


The old girl and i were there about 20 years ago. Never had anything like that happen where we stayed, but man, did i get some crazy feelings on the battlefield. On the round tops i would have sworn i was seeing things in my peripheral vision only to turn to nothing there. I have been a student of the Civil War since my teens. I actually got quite emotional myself when i sat right on the corner of The Bloody Angle.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

$diesel$ said:


> The old girl and i were there about 20 years ago. Never had anything like that happen where we stayed, but man, did i get some crazy feelings on the battlefield. On the round tops i would have sworn i was seeing things in my peripheral vision only to turn to nothing there. I have been a student of the Civil War since my teens. I actually got quite emotional myself when i sat right on the corner of The Bloody Angle.


If you ever go back you should look into staying in that house. Its actually rather cheap and has a good amount of room. When we were there the ticks were awful so we weren't able to explore too much at night. Because you are on park property and it closes at dark, you are one of only a handful of people in the park legally. Rangers patrol through with night vision goggles looking for relic hunters there illegally. They told us it was fine to roam around since we were staying on the property. You can hear a pin drop at night out there. There were a couple times where you would hear crickets, cicadas, birds, etc. then all of a sudden it would be dead quite for a couple minutes. That is a pretty weird feeling.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't think i'd stay in that house for all the money in Gettysburg. If you go back and stay there buckeye, you got a lot more stones than i do, bro.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

$diesel$ said:


> I don't think i'd stay in that house for all the money in Gettysburg. If you go back and stay there buckeye, you got a lot more stones than i do, bro.


I doubt I ever go back there. I love history and it's actually one of my teaching specializations, but once you have seen it, its not like its going to change. It was a bucket list thing for me more than anything. Truth be told, I actually had more fun bar hopping in the evening than visiting the battlefield sites. They have some really cool bars in Gettysburg. The Dobbins House Tavern has the authentic bar from the early 1,800's and the place itself is from the late 1700's.

New Orleans is a pretty creepy place. My wife had a couple weird experiences when we were there too and it was while we weren't drinking...lol


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Had a ball in the bars too, Buckeye. One bar we went into was long and narrow, don't recall the name. The bar was at the far end of the place (away from where we entered) and populated by some rough look'n bikers. I sat the wife at the first table and told her to STAY PUT while i walked up amongst the bikers, feeling very apprehensive i must admit, to get us a drink. I walk up to lean on the bar and big, nasty look'n fella next to me looks up and says "hey killer, how the hell are ya". He thought i was in prison with him years before. Honest to goodness truth! 
To make a LONGER story short, we ended up sit'n with these guys and had a blast.

Never told him i wasn't "killer," though.


----------

